# Kinda new?



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have posted here in the past a couple of times. I think around 2009 or so.

I'm not new to CNC. I've been at it since 1987 professionally, mostly in metal cutting. I'm not new to CAD, or CAM either. I used it since 1990 and still use it today.

I am a Vectric user - learning the in's and out's. I've been on Vectric since 2007. My machine is a Larken 2424 Camtool, but I have modified it with a new BOB and running on Mach3.

Here is one of my latest projects.

I would like to see some of the stuff you guys have done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful job Leo. I am not into CNC so I can only admire what capable users like yourself can do with them.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work Leo. Almost wants me to save up and get a CNC machine!


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice carvings you do good work thanks for posting


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Leo, nice work

I'm starting cut aluminum on my home made cnc. What feed speed / plunge rate you use on your metal cutting? And what cooling liquid?

Can you recommend a bid for aluminum?


----------



## tjstamp (Jun 13, 2012)

not all al. is the same. just start out slow spindle speed around 5000 feed about 10ipm. i use tap magic for fluid. just watch and listen to the machine and cutter and adjust as needed.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds good Tom, thanks


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

Cutting aluminum is different than wood.

Aluminum is gummy and welds to the tool.

Use coated end mill if you can - 2 flute.

I run spindle low - 8,000 to 10,000

You can feed anywhere from 10 IPM which may be too slow - up to 200 IPM.

What you want to see is the chips flying out of the cut. DOC should be about half the tool diameter


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Leo


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Ever use a Onsrud Spiral O flute bit in alum Articfox?


----------

